

Grafana –  feature rich Graphite dashboard replacement and graph editor - r4um
http://grafana.org/

======
SEJeff
Disclaimer: graphite co-maintainer here. This is own of my favorite graphite
dashboards. This one and giraffe are two of the nicest

